# I don't know if anyone will remember Marius,



## Francine68 (Aug 9, 2005)

(f/k/a Champ) but he was an older GSD in need of rescuing a few years back. I found him on the rescue forum here, and I drove down to Ohio to get him. He was in much worse shape than the shelter let on, and I loved him instantly. He was almost entirely blind, deaf, and had severe arthritis in his back end. 

He was with us for 2-1/2 years. On Monday, I made the heart-wrenching decision to allow him to be euthanized. I had made the call twice before, but canceled. Marius' health had been on a steady decline for the past 6 months or so (my vet thought he was probably 13 years old or so). On Sunday, I found him in the foyer - usually, I could gently help him up, but this time, he could not get up at all. He was vomiting, and over the course of the day, he just got worse and more lethargic. He would not eat, and he would barely take water. He didn't respond to our hugs or touches at all anymore. The decision was one I never wanted to make, but I felt that he was in a great deal of pain, and he was suffering. I felt he deserved peace.

I just wanted to memorialize him here, as this is the place that brought this wonderful dog into my life. I don't know where he came from before he came to us, but I sure hope we gave him the best 2-1/2 years he could have dreamed of. He was an angel - thank you for this message board which led us to him.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Francine 68, Thank you for adopting Marius as a senior dog. 
I'm sure Marius thought of you as his angel for giving him the best 2 1/2 years of his life. 
I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. RIP Marius.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. But what a wonderful life Marius had with you! Thank you so much for taking this senior boy into your heart and home. I'm sure he repaid you for that kindness a million times over. Do you have a picture you can post? My thoughts and prayers are with you at this very sad time.

Run free and healthy, Marius...


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Francine. Thank you for adopting Marius and giving him a loving home in which to spend his senior years. Rest in peace, Marius.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss. But I'm sure he was so thankful for his last years with you, and that you were able to help put him at rest. Its a horrible thing to go through, and I'm sure you'll be sad for a while, but be happy that you were able to help him and give him a great "retirement" in his older years.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss.







Marius


----------



## Francine68 (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes, I have lots of pictures! Marius was very photogenic...when I am home and have access to them, I will post some here. He was a very handsome boy.

Thank you for the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Thank you for saving Marius, seniors are the best and they truly appreciate everything we do for them. The time with you was probably the best time of his life. It is hard to lose them, but we get so much from them while they are with us. I rescued several seniors and they all left big pawprints in my heart.

Do you happen to have his shelter photo, I am sure some people will recognize him.

Run free sweet boy...


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is so wonderful that you gave him a good life for the last few years and then were able to make the right decision for him. Prayers for you.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Yes, I remember Marius.

I know you gave him a real life and am sure he gave back in full measure.

Thank you for your kindness.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, but I sure am glad he had you for the past 2 1/2 years. I'm sure he was so very thankful for all the love you gave him.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Thank you for giving Marius a great 2 1/2 years. RIP Marius.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

I am sorry for the passing of your friend, and my thoughts go out to you at this very painful and difficult time in your life. I understand the pain and loss you are carrying upon your shoulders, Francine68. 

You gave Marius the greatest gift of all, and that is unconditional love when no one else was willing to. You helped him face his golden years with dignity and support, and now you have seen him along to his final journey. 

I know he appreciated that, and he would not want you to be so sad. 

Be at peace, Marius. Your pain is no longer a burden.

~ Rei


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

what a wonderful thing adopting an older dog
You gave him 2.5 years of life he would have never had.. God bless you for that

It is so hard when you have to make that decision to give them eternal peace that must have been heartbreaking for you.......

If you can and it isnt too hard post some pics 
I would love to see pics of him


----------



## Francine68 (Aug 9, 2005)

Thank you, so much for all of your responses and kind words. I did love Marius very, very much. 

I can post only one picture right now - it's the only one I had here to upload. I have better ones, where you can see his beautiful face much better, but here is one of Marius playing with my daughter's cat (we just call her Little Kitty). Actually, Little Kitty was playing with his foot.


----------



## Francine68 (Aug 9, 2005)

I think I do have his shelter photo at home on a CD...I will post that tonight if I can find it. In the shelter photo, he was blowing his coat like mad! When I took him to the groomer and they showed me all of the hair that came off him, I could not believe it! It was a literal mountain of hair.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. Bless you for saving a senior. I have such a soft spot for them. They give their all when you rescue them and IMO are so much more grateful. I am sure he loved his family very much.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

My sincere sympathies to you on the loss of Marius. I'm sure he enjoyed his senior years with all the TLC you bestowed upon him. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Francine68 (Aug 9, 2005)

I found Marius' shelter photo. This is the photo that was posted here in the Rescue forum. 








Here are some photos of Marius after we got him home...he was the biggest sweetheart! 








That's Lestat behind Marius. 








My daughter loving on Marius...


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

What a beautiful boy. So sorry for your loss, and thank you for giving him the best years of his life, showered with love. 
RIP sweet Marius


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Sweet Marius.
We are so sorry for your loss. He was very loved.


----------

